# Expandable rat cages



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Someone help me please I am going round in circles.

I have seen MARCHIORO FESTO 82c1 CAGE RAT CHINCHILLA FERRETS | eBay on ebay and it looks like you can extend it level at a time?

This looks fab for my girlies when they get bigger but I trying to find somewhere I can buy basic cage parts and then expand it when I have more spare money.

I have a wire cage with the top that opens fully and a large door at the bottom on the front but it had sat in a friends garden for a while and is not in the best of conditions (its safe though) I would like something a little bigger, and something that doesn't have tiny doors! Like the ferplast cages do.

I have this 2 FLOOR CHINCHILLA,FERRET,RAT,CHIPMUNK,DEGU CAGE.B/NEW | eBay
But it has plastic shelves not wire ones and plastic ramps.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

we had a cage very similar (bernie now has most of it.... still need to send you the rest) in theory you can, but its very hard to get extra levels for it, we ended up buying a whole extra 3 tier cage, for ours and contacting an importer to import an nother base with a hole in it to extend.

this is what we had, and we expanded it to 6 levels, which we then later split to a 4 and a 2
Rat Cages : Tommy 82-C3 Triple Level Wide Bar Cage 82cm : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

i wouldnt get one knowing its too small and that you are going to need to expand it though, its really not easy


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't really help there as I would just go and get an abode or an explorer :lol: sorry



Lil Miss said:


> we had a cage very similar *(bernie now has most of it.... still need to send you the rest)* in theory you can, but its very hard to get extra levels for it, we ended up buying a whole extra 3 tier cage, for ours and contacting an importer to import an nother base with a hole in it to extend.
> 
> this is what we had, and we expanded it to 6 levels, which we then later split to a 4 and a 2
> Rat Cages : Tommy 82-C3 Triple Level Wide Bar Cage 82cm : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
> ...


Yes you do, I can look into seeing if any ratties need an upgrade then 

I feel like I need a rattie or 2 especially now my numbers have dropped


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mum still needs to find the rest of it.... its in the warehouse, somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh that looks good! But mine are chewers so I think I better stick with metal base, just noticed they have been chewing at the shelves, my dog would have them if they got out! 
Oh well... going to see about getting the size up from mine, and moving it so that I can add another beside it and alter it so they can get from one to the other.

I just looked up a load of info on cages and it says mine can do 2-4 rats  I just feel its small, am I being to generous lol but I do want to add another rat or two eventually. Rats are addictive! Lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> I just looked up a load of info on cages and it says mine can do 2-4 rats  I just feel its small, am I being to generous lol but I do want to add another rat or two eventually. Rats are addictive! Lol


Your right hun they are too small, especially if you want to add to your brood.
Personally I would look into getting an abode as I don't like the bigger versions of those cages either, they are ok for a temp measure and I know some people do like them but I find them a pain to clean as the bars rust and get impregnated with pee


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i really dont like the cages you have to be honest, the wire trays are very harsh on little feet and the bars soak up urine and stink to high hell, they also offer very little toy space

what about getting something like the ferret nation and getting a metal tray made up by either john hopewell John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -  (not sure if hes able to make a big enough base at the moment though, as last i knew he was a folder down) or paul spooner Paul Spooner's Top Quality Chinchilla Cages, UKs Number One Chinchilla Cage Supply Service to replace the plastic ones


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

The person who had the cage before me threw out the wire shelves and has put in the ones that are the same as the one in the Jenny rat cage (I did say in my first post it has plastic shelves) which I would of done anyway as I don't like wire shelves.

I did alot of reading before I got donated this cage and you can safely fix them up with plasti-kote if they get rusty, I defo won't be going for one with a plastic base just incase they decided to chew it one day as they wouldn't last 5 mins loose in here.

I do quite like the look of the Abode but again it says up to 6 rats and I think with 4 there wont be much room if they want to run about or want a bit of there own space. Just seen one called The Happy House going to google.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> The person who had the cage before me threw out the wire shelves and has put in the ones that are the same as the one in the Jenny rat cage (I did say in my first post it has plastic shelves) which I would of done anyway as I don't like wire shelves.
> 
> I did alot of reading before I got donated this cage and you can safely fix them up with plasti-kote if they get rusty, I defo won't be going for one with a plastic base just incase they decided to chew it one day as they wouldn't last 5 mins loose in here.
> 
> I do quite like the look of the Abode but again it says up to 6 rats and I think with 4 there wont be much room if they want to run about or want a bit of there own space. Just seen one called The Happy House going to google.....


The happy house would make a great cage  Happy House Chinchilla and Bird Cage Liberta with Free Delivery


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I know where my xmas money is going :lol:

Just got offerd the same cage as mine cheaply so going to alter some tubes so they can use both until I can but that happy house


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the flight cage off eBay u can buy them brand new off there for £100 mine is in silver but u can get it in black.
It's all metal too so great for chewers.
It can hold upto 6 rats.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got the happy house have a look at my pics on Facebook  I'll pop up a new One and tag you in it

It's a great cage my girls love it


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

this is where i got mine from

BLACK Flight Small Animal Chinchilla & Bird Pet Cage | eBay

and below is how mine is set up,5 males in there.
i didn't use the stand though.
its all metal.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

That looks good


----------

